# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Extreme botgroei na operatie

## liefdevoorhetwerk

een kennis van mij heeft een nieuwe heup gekregen. Het revalidatie proces verloopt moeizaam tot slecht. Oorzaak hiervan is, volgens de artsen, extreme botgroei. Zelfs de medicijnen die dit tegen moeten gaan werken niet. Wie kan me hierover iets vertellen en beter nog is er een behandeling cq medicijn dat wel kan werken?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Brittanie

Mag ik je vragen of het probleem inmiddels verholpen is en op welke manier? Welke medicijnen hielpen niet? 
Alvast bedankt!

----------

